

Silicon Valley wants to hack North Korea - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/4/5966185/silicon-valley-hacks-north-korea

======
CmonDev
Wouldn't it make more sense to stop the economic blockade of this country
instead?

